# District 9 [Spoilers Inside]



## Zerulu (Aug 16, 2009)

Shit was crazy good. 

Discuss. B]]]]]



I thought it was wicked good, honestly. Better than I expected.

Also, why did Christopher's son apparently not have a name? 8|  

I seriously had no idea how it was gonna end. :U I am pretty stoked for a Disctrict 10 because it's pretty obvious it's gonna come. Gotta end that alien apartheid.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

DONTRUINITDONTRUINITDONTRUINIT

I'm going to see it on Friday.  I've been hearing that it is fucking amazing.


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2009)

It looked like a knockoff of Independence Day from the previews. But if it's that good then...maybe I'll go see it. 

Honestly I thought it was fake when I saw the first preview for it. I have to admit, the spaceship looks badass. I like the whole misty effect.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 16, 2009)

Just saw it. God damn.. that was not at all what I was expecting the movie to be, but it was awesome. It broke away from the stereotypical alien-movie theme.

Not actual spoilers, but precious pointless commentary I'll just keep to others who've seen it:


Spoiler



I love prawns the aliens.
A lot. 
Why "prawn" though? I had a hard time dissociating the aliens from the thought of the internetism.



edit: Also, the realism did kick ass. Had to make mention of that.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> DONTRUINITDONTRUINITDONTRUINIT
> 
> I'm going to see it on Friday.  I've been hearing that it is fucking amazing.


GTFO THIS THREAD THEN. >8| 



Nick said:


> It looked like a knockoff of Independence Day from the previews. But if it's that good then...maybe I'll go see it.
> 
> Honestly I thought it was fake when I saw the first preview for it. I have to admit, the spaceship looks badass. I like the whole misty effect.



The previews... are weird. I honestly don't think they did the film much justice. x: I think they tried a little too hard for the viral marketing angle. 

The big spaceship is mighty cool, yes. Just.. hoverin' there like a badass.



Grimmywimmy said:


> Just saw it. God damn.. that was not at all what I was expecting the movie to be, but it was awesome. It broke away from the stereotypical alien-movie theme.
> 
> Not actual spoilers, but precious pointless commentary I'll just keep to others who've seen it:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



When you first see the aliens, it was definitely WTF. All of the grime and nasty. :c But they really started to grow on me as the film went on. Christopher's son = SOCUTE. 

Haha. They said they kind of looked like prawns, which I guess makes sense, though I thought they looked more like crickets. I think it's interesting that no "true name" came up in the film, or even the name of their homeplanet. MYSTERIES.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 16, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Oh, this I did not know. I remember they mentioned something about prawns, but I had no idea..

And yeah. They seemed really odd and creepyish looking at first. By the end of the movie, I was definitely loving the guys.

I really found the portrayal of humanity (as a whole, not just government or a few people) as the evil to be interesting. I wonder what the prawns came for in the first place...



So yeah, when's the sequel? x__x


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 17, 2009)

Grimmywimmy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think once the main group of aliens was introduced and we got some good close-ups, it was a lot easier to like them. Biiiig eyes. :> 

Yeah, I think that definitely fleshed it out. Like the guy at the beginning, saying that "if they were from another country, we'd understand." Yeah... all that. 

Oh, I'm curious about that too. Though, I guess it makes sense they didn't explain it. But now that I think about it, wouldn't the homeworld know that not hearing from the mothership in forever = bad? Or maybe they just didn't care about a ship full of workers.



Well, if the success it's had so far is any indicator, hopefully very soooon. *3*


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 17, 2009)

Spoiler



I fucking loved the prawns, but on the mainsite they've been Rule 34'd ALREADY? Too soon, guys. Too soon.

I agree, Grim, the portrayal of humanity as evil was interesting... made me feel bad about my whole damn species. Oh, and the protagonist... what was his name... what the fuck was up with him? Only time I liked the dude was when he **EPIC SPOILER** became half-prawn right at the end...

My best friend was... I think it was annoyed? it was set in South Africa, he said it was only done because of the apartheid stuff goin' on... *shrug* I didn't really care where it was set.

Oh yeah, that rule 34 (just one example)


***NSFW***


Spoiler



http://www.fur affinity.net/view/2663563 (remove the space)

Grim, would you tap that?


----------



## alaskawolf (Aug 17, 2009)

i relly enjoyed the film one of my favotite of the summer. it was made on a much smaller budget then the rest of the summer releases

some folks complained about the documentary style of the first 30 minutes but i thought it really helped out in character and story development for the rest of the film


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 17, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Only time I liked the dude was when he **EPIC SPOILER** became half-prawn right at the end...





Spoiler



My position on that dude kept shifting throughout the movie. At first, I like him, then thought he was a bastard. Then I felt bad. Ohh, but then he deserved it. Then I just wanted him to die in a grease fire, shortly before I liked him again. Poor guy..






Xaerun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Grim, would you tap that?



You cannot ask me this!
But yeah, that didn't take long.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 17, 2009)

I wanted a Halo movie



Spoiler



Not seein this

not now

not ever


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy fuck I saw District 9 last night, and it was fucking pumped. The trailer made it seem totally different then it was, I loved it.

And the prawns were badass.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 17, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My position on that dude kept shifting throughout the movie. At first, I like him, then thought he was a bastard. Then I felt bad. Ohh, but then he deserved it. Then I just wanted him to die in a grease fire, shortly before I liked him again. Poor guy..





Spoiler



That's what really made the movie for me. Wikus is a Regular Joe ending up in a bad situation, and it really shows, from his huge moustache to his horrible decisions. It was quite surprising and refreshing, even his actor (Copley) has a face you'd expect to see far more in a comedy movie than in here.

So yeah, District 9 had many awesome aspects, despite looking average overall.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 17, 2009)

I kind of enjoy the movie I like the Robot the Aliens Built Wikus took it out for a spin and took out a few MMU Thugs in a Epic Battle to help the Aliens he thrown everything at them even a Pig.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2009)

Review is probably spoilers but anyone who has seen the movie may enjoy the review: http://spill.com/Movie-Reviews/MovieReview.aspx?Name=District+9&VideoId=423766


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 19, 2009)

I already added some of my thoughts of the film to my journal.

Basically, I thought the film was good for a blockbuster film, though not the best sci-fi film ever made as a lot of people are making it out to be. The effects were outstanding, but the plot, I felt, was a bit weak. I also found the characters acting particularly strange for the situation they were in. (eg. 



Spoiler



Wikus knocking out Christopher because he can't wait 3 years to reverse the transformation. What? Isn't 3 years better than NEVER?


)

Anyway, I thought District 9 was a good, yet over-hyped, film.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 19, 2009)

DJ-Fragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, however, keep in mind that...



Spoiler



Wikus was extremely pissed off right then. Christopher led him on believing that as soon as they got the fuel back and got back to the mothership, he would be cured. He risked his life to help Christopher get the fuel, only to be screwed by him when he was told that to be fixed, it would take three years.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 19, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yes, however, keep in mind that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand that he was pissed, but...



Spoiler



Knocking Christopher out wasn't exactly going to solve anything. I think Wikus should have, at least, thought about it first. It seemed like after they argued, he knocked Christopher out immediately. How was Wikus going to find what he was looking for on the mothership? lol


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 19, 2009)

Spoiler



Anyone else notice the similarities between Franz Kafka's Metamorphosis and District 9? I was like, "HOLY JESUS SHITTING ON MARY" when I watched the film. If anyone has seen District 9, and hasnt read the Metamorphosis, then they should get on scribd right now and read the story.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 20, 2009)

I loved this movie so much. I can't remember when anything had this kind of emotional effect on me. 

I thought the ending was just perfect. It was neither genuinely happy nor sad. It was just closure, with room to leave many interesting things to debate. 

Was that a spoiler? Some mod person can black that out if it is.


----------



## Takun (Aug 20, 2009)

I felt so bad that I was the only one laughing at the first 30 minutes in the movie theater.  That was some top notch comedy and sort of social commentary going on through it.

Also, great rollarcoaster ride of a movie.  Loved the overall character growth.


----------



## Kipple (Aug 20, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the similarities between Franz Kafka's Metamorphosis and District 9? I was like, "HOLY JESUS SHITTING ON MARY" when I watched the film. If anyone has seen District 9, and hasnt read the Metamorphosis, then they should get on scribd right now and read the story.



The first thing I thought when I heard the premise was Kafka meets apartheid.

I haven't seen it yet, but, as an invertebrate fan, you can probably guess I'm psyched for it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

Alright so I saw it it was alright.


I dunno the aliens looked real fake to me and it got like KILLER 7 gory at the end, which would be fine except it kind of distracts from the whole emotional part of the story, y'know?


I just hope Peter Jackson does a funny movie soon. I know zombies are played out right now but no one's got a market on disgusting puppet movies so maybe he should revive that.

Or vomit-eating aliens. That's kind of novel now.



(Or maybe he puts racist caricatures in Tintin. Probably not though. _Thank you PC gestapo AKA HOLLYWEIRD)

_


Spoiler



You're all still homos


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

Just had the thought that it is incredibly plausible that a mainstream American audience would find it easier to identify with aliens then with South African blacks and it made me :lol:


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 20, 2009)

What I would like to know is 



Spoiler



why something that is apparently supposed to be fuel caused a human to transform into a prawn.  I'm assuming it has something to do with the fact that all of the aliens' technology is largely biological but they never really explain it.


----------



## Takun (Aug 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What I would like to know is
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I immediately guessed it was that.  I would think they didn't explain it because he really didn't understand it.  It seemed like no big deal to the alien though since he knew he could reverse it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You're all still homos


 


Spoiler



You're still FurAffinity's resident yehudi, along with Corto


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 20, 2009)

DJ-Fragon said:


> Anyway, I thought District 9 was a good, yet over-hyped, film.



I dunno, I barely knew of the film except through viral marketing and one trailer. It wasn't blowing all over my TV set like the other summer movies were.

The viral marketing actually is a lot of entertainment in itself. You have Christopher's "blog"

http://mnuspreadslies.com/

Then the phone numbers which were pretty hilarious to listen to.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 20, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I dunno, I barely knew of the film except through viral marketing and one trailer. It wasn't blowing all over my TV set like the other summer movies were.
> 
> The viral marketing actually is a lot of entertainment in itself. You have Christopher's "blog"
> 
> ...



There was quite a bit of hype here in Toronto. 

Anyway, that blog is quite interesting and hilarious.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 20, 2009)

DJ-Fragon said:


> There was quite a bit of hype here in Toronto.
> 
> Anyway, that blog is quite interesting and hilarious.



Yeah the comments are rather reflective of the internet, it's gold.

Also there is this little simulator thing that trips me out: http://www.multinationalunited.com/training/

Basically it needs a marker. You are supposed to have a webcam and print the marker. It will recognize it immediately. If you don't have a webcam/printer use something like handycam, and load up the PDF file so that it shows in the screen.

The simulation will not run without the marker.

There are some other mini games and sites of course, but this really was rather ingenious viral marketing.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, the viral marketing was pretty sick. They ran a whole online ARG based around it, and a lot of the people on Unfiction were tackling it. It was fun for a while, even though it was loaded with red herrings.


----------



## Aden (Aug 21, 2009)

Just saw it today. Loved it. One of the best films I've seen in a long time. I hadn't seen any previews or marketing about the film, so I walked into the theater with no expectations.

The CGI was outstanding, too.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 21, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You're still FurAffinity's resident yehudi, along with Corto



I'm not a f*cking yid


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 21, 2009)

Lethal Weapon 2 was better at challenging apartheid.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 21, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> Lethal Weapon 2 was better at challenging apartheid.



But Lethal Weapon 2 didn't have state-of-the-art special effects.


Unless you count Joe Pesci


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> But Lethal Weapon 2 didn't have state-of-the-art special effects.
> 
> 
> Unless you count Joe Pesci



Diplomatic immunity!


----------



## LittleFur (Aug 21, 2009)

Movie was amazing, totally looking forward to a District 10 movie.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 23, 2009)

I really enjoyed the movie.  It wasn't typical of a sci fi movie and it makes you think.


----------



## Benn (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmm, 3 years until the ship comes back? (long enough for all of the revenue from the DVD release to come in) WIkus still an alien, now in D-10 (spoiler for the next movie's title ) a few too many hints...


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Aug 24, 2009)

Loved the film, also found it interesting how it felt like the director (Neill Blomkamp) was inspired by different video games...I kept seeing elements of Half-Life 2 and a little of Metal Gear Solid 4 throughout, as well as others.

 I guess it makes sense considering Blomkamp had been tapped to direct the Halo movie before it ended up falling flat...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2009)

Innerspecies prostitution.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 26, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Innerspecies prostitution.



I'd hit it.


----------

